# Which breeder to choose



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.lebenshunger.com/index.html
I saw a customer with a gsd from this breeder and it was amazing. It was very friendly, it let me pet it after it smelled my hands. The owner said it is the best dog, and it goes every where with him. This breeder is in Maine. He said they are imported from Germany and he has been breeding for 15 years.Also, you put 900 dollars down before they are born then 900 after. Total is 1800. This is imported, pure 100% german

Another one which looks good, although i don't know any customers is this one. http://www.brownhillshepherds.com/ The parents are show dogs and it shows them with ribbons, they charge 1200 for a dog. This one it looks like you get more for your money. I called them up and they said this is an American gsd. 

On saturday i plan on going on a 4 hour trip to Bangor,Maine. He said you can use paypal to pay the 900 before birth then 900 after or when u pick what pup u want. I believe he also ships the dog which is quite dissapointing, although the dogs seem amazing. I live near the Boston area of Massachusetts, and want a pup in July

Can you guys take a look at each of the link and tell me what you think.
Thanks


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I have seen Brownhill GSD and in my opinion I don't like the looks of there hips.They might be good but I think they are too slanted and the pup I say was 6 months or a little less looked wobbly.I would check them out though they are suppose to be good dogs.I was not impressed with the owner as far as her training ways,I took her 6 week obedience class and got nothing out of it.I think it actually set us up for Athena's dog aggression due to her training methods.She only has a few litters a year too so timing may not work for you if your in a hurry.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

IMO the first one is too large, do they work their dogs or just buy titled dogs and breed them? For me, I would go for a smaller hobby type kennel who is only breeding a litter every now and then, making sure their program is to better the breed. What are your goals for this pup, just a companion or are you interested in some type of sport? There are many great breeders out there, not sure if Maine has many, but it is worth researching the different lines, and what you really want. Don't limit yourself to one area in the US, there are reputable breeders that keep you updated with pics and growing stages thru this great net, and pups ship without trouble.


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.gretchanya.com/About_us.htm

does any one know about how these breeders are?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I know I checked them out when I was looking but I can't remember anything about them.Where are they located in NH?The web site has changed since last year when I was looking.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I think you're all over the map with the 3 breeders you've posted. 

Which style of GSD are you looking for? What is the dog going to be doing all day, all week, etc.


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Apr 23, 2009)

Anything around MA is fine for me since it is a dog and not something I am goin to have for just 1 day so i don't mind maine, New Hampshire and around there. We want a dog to bring it everwhere we go. I would say it is going to be more of a companion, but I will give it a walk everyday, and cuddle up with it alot. It is not going to be a working dog. We also have 2 1/2 acres of land which is a benifit. On sat i am going on a 4 hour drive to ME and check out the first link i showed, they are 100% imported gsd unlike american gsd from the brownhill. 
The gsd we are going to get is going to be with a person 100% of the day, and not just 1 person. On sunny nice days i would plan on playing frisbee and ball, and on other days give it walks in my neighborhood


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Depending on what your looking for here is one I have heard is good.There in MA too.
http://milesriverddr.com/_wsn/page5.html


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

_"On sat i am going on a 4 hour drive to ME and check out the first link i showed, they are 100% imported gsd unlike american gsd from the brownhill."_

That doesn't mean its better. You really should research more about the different lines and what would fit best with your situation. I didn't like the fact that they say they have "hundreds" of owners. Too big for what I would deal with. And the prices are way more than regular kennels with working lines. I'd pass and look some more.


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'll probably still take a look, can anyone tell me some well known breeders in MA, and by the pedigree and class and all the names could you tell me what i should expect from that lines


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.google.com/search?q=GSD+breed...ex=&startPage=1

http://www.k9stud.com/DogBreedersByState/GermanShepherdMA.aspx
http://www.stockdog.com/breeders/gsd.htm#Massachusetts
This is from a search, don't know anything about any of them...


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

GretchAnya has some nice dogs







Moe is one of my favorites. I believe she has a litter on the ground right now out of two Darby Dan Dogs ^_^


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Apr 23, 2009)

Anda and Karo are the parents if we get a pup from this place.
http://www.whitemountainshepherds.net/

They look like they care for there dogs, and if you read their purchase contract it makes me feel like they want their pups to be happy. From the pics does the mother and father look good. I am planning to visit them saturday, although i don't know how the mother is going to be if she is pregnit. Let me know what you guys think from the website and info, although i know you can't judge a dog from it, i just want to make sure it looks worth a visit
I think it would be better to visit this breeder first, since they live an hour away compared to 4 hours in maine, being an 8 hours round trip.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Go the other way. They're untitled and purposely breeding long coats.

I will say that their contract doesn't stink and I'm surprised.


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Apr 23, 2009)

What do you mean go the other way around? And is it bad if they are breeding long coats. I don't think I will be able to buy from gretchanya since it seems quite pact with slot of people there every weekend


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Long coats are a fault and shouldn't be bred for...and the dogs aren't titled. There's no reason to buy from unproven stock.

With the Brownhill dogs I'd consider looking more closely...they have CD titles in the lines (uncommon for American dogs) and they look to have good longevity behind them!

The breeder JUST lost Soot (I remember when she was the 2005 Hero Dog) and she was just a couple months shy of 15. She's bred several 13 club members, and that is worth looking into.


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Apr 23, 2009)

What looks more worth a visit white mountain shepherd or lebenshungery


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: akon
> The gsd we are going to get is going to be with a person 100% of the day, and not just 1 person. On sunny nice days i would plan on playing frisbee and ball, and on other days give it walks in my neighborhood


You do realize that this is likely NOT enough exercise right? THe majority of young GSDs will drive you CRAZY and possibly try to destroy your house if they only get a "walk around the neighborhood" each day. You can't depend on the weather to give your dog the type of exercise it neads. It needs exercise rain, sleet, snow, dark of night ect....

Some are also NOT "cuddlers".


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: akon
> ...


Great point, BlackGSD. Cash is two and we play two-ball twice a day in addition to walks and daily training. Even then he still drives me nuts sometimes.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Isn't Sukee Kennels in Maine?


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes, I understand, it is not going to be sitting on the couch half the day like some people. I think I am going to go with lebenshunger, I talked to the guy emailed humans he always replied with great answers. I'm going to see the parents tomarro and will try to get a pic that I can post up

If the mothers pregnit, how would she react in front of me


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

After looking at the Websites I would personally contact Brownhill Shepherds. They look to be American showline, so they MAY be a little more laid back and what you're looking for. OFA's are there, titled, and the breeder has been doing it for a long time. 

I agree that it'll need more than a walk or frisbee. You'll have to mentally work your dog as well.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The longevity in the Brownhill dogs is also nothing to sneeze at!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

in your case and what your looking for, I'd also suggest the Brownhill dogs,,while they may be to angulated for "me", I've met quite a few, and a friend of mine also adopted one from them, their temperaments were good, they aren't "off the wall", but weren't couch potatoes either.

She shows alot of her dogs in obedience, and OFA's. 

You need to know what you want to live with and allow the breeder to choose a puppy appropriate for your lifestyle.


----------



## sdphoenix (Nov 10, 2012)

*Result?*



xxxalpinexxx80 said:


> Yes, I understand, it is not going to be sitting on the couch half the day like some people. I think I am going to go with lebenshunger, I talked to the guy emailed humans he always replied with great answers. I'm going to see the parents tomarro and will try to get a pic that I can post up
> 
> If the mothers pregnit, how would she react in front of me



Did you end up getting a Lebenshunger? I know this is years later, but I am interested as well. Thanks!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> You do realize that this is likely NOT enough exercise right? THe majority of young GSDs will drive you CRAZY and possibly try to destroy your house if they only get a "walk around the neighborhood" each day. You can't depend on the weather to give your dog the type of exercise it neads. It needs exercise rain, sleet, snow, dark of night ect....
> 
> Some are also NOT "cuddlers".




yeah im the only one out there in the snow and rain while my dog is happy as **** playing ball or something, and i neither of mine have been cuddlers


----------

